# Dishonest Sellers



## Morgana (Apr 10, 2012)

I have learned really quickly that 'tyrekicker' isn't just a description applicable to buyers who give people the run around. Apparently it can also apply to sellers.

PLEASE - ANYONE THINKING OF PURCHASING A SNAKE.......BE SURE YOUR SELLER IS HONEST!!!!! DO WHATEVER YOU CAN TO ENSURE THIS. CHECK THEIR FEEDBACK. CHECK THEIR FRIENDS LIST AND MAKE SURE THEY'VE GOT A LONG STANDING GOOD REPUTATION.

I have just had my deposit stolen off me in one transaction, and 4 other 'sellers' who were supposed to get back to me over the weekend with last minute arrangements, who haven't.

I guess my first snake buying transaction a few weeks ago with goyathlay2 went so well and so professionally that I was lulled into the old trap of assuming all transactions would go as well. SILLY ME!!

TO THE MONGREL WHO STOLE MY MONEY, I HOPE YOUR PLANE FALLS OUT OF THE SKY ON YOUR LITTLE OVERSEAS HOLIDAY. CRASH AND BURN WITH ALL MY BLESSINGS.:evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:

TO THE SELLERS WHO WASTE PEOPLE'S TIME......DON'T!!!!!! IF YOU DON'T WANT A DECENT BUYERS MONEY, THERE ARE SURELY OTHER MORE REPUTABLE SELLERS WHO DO! GO MAKE YOUR BEER MONEY SOME OTHER WAY.

My bitch over.

Morgana


----------



## Erebos (Apr 10, 2012)

Sorry that happens I had the same problem with a person on here who still regularly uses this forum. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Skelhorn (Apr 10, 2012)

Dam! That sucks then. I never would give deposits unless I had checked the sellers information etc etc but as you said a little too late now. Fingers crossed you get your money back??? You trying to recover it? Another tip, with a deposit always get a receipt signed and dated etc etc.

Bummer your second transaction wasn't as successful as the first...but hang in there!


----------



## jaredbandt (Apr 10, 2012)

haha not as bad as paypal. I had a buyer purchase some electronics, drop it and made a claim through paypal and paypal forced me to give them their $2000 back and now I'm left with broken goods.


----------



## Nezikah (Apr 10, 2012)

I have had the instance on here of agreeing on a price for a snake, advising I would be making the deposit in 2 days time when I had a day off work and getting all the freight sorted. I then recieved an email on the day I made the deposit only to be told he sold the snake elsewhere. I lost $180 on freight as I paid when I was quoted. NOT HAPPY.

All I can say is if there was a place on here to be able to report dodgy dealings it would be great. I had a similar instance with an incubator. I was told it was sold only to recieve a pm a few days later saying that I could offer more and they would tell the buyer it was sold to another person.

VERY WRONG.


----------



## Morgana (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks guys, yeah there's always going to be thieves and con-men, guess it's the way of the world. Caveat Emptor.....let the buyer beware.

Jaredbandt, that's a crap act on their part.....there just seems to be no justice these days. I've had woes with Paypal transactions too - they're a mob of bloody crooks. I try not to deal through them if possible.

Ah, well. Gotta just keep swimming, just keep swimming........

Morgana


----------



## jaredbandt (Apr 10, 2012)

about 6 months ago I had a seller sell lizards to me after I had given him a deposit, then sell the second lot he offered and then when I wanted my money back he abused me saying I was the most painful customer has had to deal with .. ***.


----------



## Robo1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Nezikah said:


> All I can say is if there was a place on here to be able to report dodgy dealings it would be great.



There is a marketplace feedback system on this site.


----------



## Nezikah (Apr 10, 2012)

Isn't that only for subscribers?


----------



## mongrel (Apr 10, 2012)

Hello Lads...

Just to be clear... when the OP posted "TO THE MONGREL WHO STOLE MY MONEY, I HOPE YOUR PLANE FALLS OUT OF THE SKY ON YOUR LITTLE OVERSEAS HOLIDAY. CRASH AND BURN WITH ALL MY BLESSINGS.:evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:"

He WAS NOT talking about me. So please... no more nasty PMs. 


Cheers all
The Nice Mongrel


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Apr 10, 2012)

I like it when it say's "need it gone"
or
"no room left"


willing to trade


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 10, 2012)

Nezikah said:


> Isn't that only for subscribers?



Nope subcribers can sell but anybody that makes a purchase from an authorised seller here can leave them feedback on the transactions


----------



## Robo1 (Apr 10, 2012)

I haven't used it in a while, but you (as a regular member) should be able to leave feedback for anyone selling on this site (subscribers, etc.)


----------



## Nezikah (Apr 10, 2012)

Awesome Thanks guys!!

Might be an idea for Morgana to do it too! Time to oust the dodgy sellers!


----------



## Erebos (Apr 10, 2012)

mongrel said:


> Hello Lads...
> 
> Just to be clear... when the OP posted "TO THE MONGREL WHO STOLE MY MONEY, I HOPE YOUR PLANE FALLS OUT OF THE SKY ON YOUR LITTLE OVERSEAS HOLIDAY. CRASH AND BURN WITH ALL MY BLESSINGS.:evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:"
> 
> ...



Hahahahah that's funny. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## tankslapt (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow... you sure know how to pick'em. This is my first season at selling snakes. So I don't have a sales history (on here anyway) but that's not to say that I'm going to be a thief or anything. I have a lot of experience in sales and marketing in unrelated fields, and the biggest, most obvious way to get returning customers is through excellent PR and ongoing support. If you don't have that, you're going to struggle down the track.


----------



## shadowpuppet (Apr 10, 2012)

The only dishonest seller ive had to deal with was when I bought my beardies, they said one would turn yellow and the other one red. I later found out a month later during a shed that the red one was stained in a red dye to make it appear it was red.

Oh well its not all bad I preferred yellow ones anyway.


----------



## Lizzy90 (Apr 10, 2012)

Shadowpuppet, it was died red??:shock:
What will they think of next... And its a wonder how they can sleep at night being so dishonest.


----------



## Morgana (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your feedback. Sure seems like we need an open name and shame section.

Sorry Nice Mongrel, I would never intentionally point the finger at a decent, honest Mongrel such as your self! I only wish immolation on those bottom-feeding type Mongrels.

Omg, from dyed red lizards:shock: to copping the flack for goods damaged by the buyer - there really seems to be a few *****#les around making it bad for everyone.

I want to say publicly that I have also been dealing with Dmnted and jinjajoe who have bee absolutely great - very professional.

Coming from the horse industry, I really should have been more aware. In that game you get an education in dirty deals done dirt cheap very, very quickly. Some body is always shafting somebody, and the $$$ stakes are a lot more than with snakes, although stealing money from anyone is bloody evil in my book regardless of the $ value.

Well, all I can say is, if you have a story about getting a bad deal from someone on this forum - have your say. It all goes to help us all stay on our toes.

Cheers,
Morgana


----------



## Jungletrans (Apr 10, 2012)

Watch out for used cars . You can buy a wax polish now that is tinted to fill chips and scratches , makes the paint look wonderful , till the first hot car wash :/ Love the dyed lizard , if only they would use their brain for niceness instead of evil . [ with apologies to Maxwell Smart ]


----------



## trader (Apr 10, 2012)

Morgana said:


> I have just had my deposit stolen off me in one transaction, and 4 other 'sellers' who were supposed to get back to me over the weekend with last minute arrangements, who haven't. Morgana



Sorry to hear what happened to you. Can you tell me if any the 'sellers' were from ads on* The HerpTrader?* 
Thanks, Judy


----------



## Morgana (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi Trader,

No, he wasn't on Herp Trader......the guy I dealt with was from this forum. Of course that's not to say he hasn't got ID's on Herp Trader, or multiple ID's on here and other forums for that matter. Could have himself a nice little grift going for all we know!!
Cheers,
Morgana


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Apr 10, 2012)

I seem to have been lucky so far, and I hope it stays this way. Anything over $250 I will make sure only comes from reputable people or professional breeders, with the exception of my new Jag, which luckily is being held in escrow by someone I know whom I have bought from before and had a good product. I drive people nuts with many questions about products, I'm not a tyre kicker, but I do like to know what I'm paying for.<br><br>As for paypal, Ive been on both ends, been ripped off by slellers and buyers


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 10, 2012)

Morgana said:


> Hi Trader,
> 
> No, he wasn't on Herp Trader......the guy I dealt with was from this forum. Of course that's not to say he hasn't got ID's on Herp Trader, or multiple ID's on here and other forums for that matter. Could have himself a nice little grift going for all we know!!
> Cheers,
> Morgana



What was he selling?


----------



## Robo1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Morgana said:


> Thanks everyone for your feedback. Sure seems like we need an open name and shame section.



Maybe you should leave negative feedback for them in the marketplace feedback system...


----------



## Morgana (Apr 10, 2012)

I was purchasing (so I thought) Albino Jungles.

Cheers


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 10, 2012)

Morgana said:


> I was purchasing (so I thought) Albino Jungles.
> 
> Cheers




Do they even exist?


----------



## RSPcrazy (Apr 10, 2012)

I bought a Spencers monitor a while ago now, I'm surprised I got it in the end, because the seller was the biggest money grabbing prick I've ever met.

I came to him saying I'll buy the monitor, he said he wants to swap it for a black headed monitor, I didn't have a black headed monitor, but I new someone with one, so I agreed and set one up for him. Once I got back to him about it, he decided he wanted 2 black headed monitors for it instead (because he had just found out how much he could get for it), I ended up finding another one and got back to him. He then said he now wants 2 lacies instead of the 2 black headed monitors, (they were a bit easier to find) so I found them instead. Then he said he just wants $450 cash for it, I agreed and said I could pick it up strait away, he said he would drop it off tomorrow (that never happened). 

We ended up going back and forth for a month untill we finally agreed on a time and day to do it. But come that day, 1 hour before he's ment to drop it to me, he calls me saying "someone just called and offered me $600 for the Spencers, so I'm going to get my money's worth".

I lost my M ***** F ****** MIND!!!

I have never spoken to anyone like I spoke to him. Anyway a long story short, I really wanted that Spencers, so I offered $600 but I want it NOW, he of course agreed to the price after 1 hour of very polite chat , but I had to wait another week to get it. Finally he came to drop it off, we never spoke a word to each other, he couldn't even look me in the eye. But I got it and I don't regret it, my Spencers is awesome.

He still offers me cool things every now and then, but I will never buy anything off him again. To much brain damage.


----------



## pythrulz (Apr 10, 2012)

Unfornatly I have dealt with some very dishonest sellers too.Due to site rules we can not name and shame them If we could these dishonest people would soon go out of buisness Its sad some people use there animals as breeding machines and do not maintain them properly


----------



## stimigex (Apr 10, 2012)

Morgana said:


> I was purchasing (so I thought) Albino Jungles.
> 
> Cheers



The fact that Alb jungles dont exist should of rang alarm bells for a start!


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Apr 10, 2012)

It may have been an Albino x Jungle cross



pythrulz said:


> Unfornatly I have dealt with some very dishonest sellers too.Due to site rules we can not name and shame them If we could these dishonest people would soon go out of buisness Its sad some people use there animals as breeding machines and do not maintain them properly


I'm hoping by the time I get around to breeding I won't be viewed like this, I know I'm going overboard buying up all sorts of pythons right now, but I have to experiement with what type I will end up working with and so will try out every type. 

I don't have much of a good opinion about backyard breeders, its sad. I care about the welfare of all animals, even the food for my snakes. but I do love all the girls I have to death, while some of them don't like excessive handling (My Diamond is a cranky bitch and my Darwin classic is a biting machine), the other attention seekers amongst them love it. I'm forever checking their cages for smells, crap and bugs. I even fuss over my girls when I see a damaged scale, I guess I'm way too clucky, makes up for the fact I don't have kids. 

Who needs em anyways when you have carpets or other reptiles!


----------



## shadowpuppet (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah it was dyed a pinky red all over its feet and its back, they said that the two lizards have been kept together since they hatched so it wouldnt be from the sand as only one of them had it on them.


----------



## Morgana (Apr 10, 2012)

SORRY PEOPLE....I MEANT ALBINO DARWINS!!!!!! I am arranging delivery for a B&W Jungle at the same time I'm posting on this thread..........Jungles on the brain!

Morgana


----------



## zulu (Apr 10, 2012)

Just as well all the buyers are good and honest ....


----------



## 12-08-67 (Apr 10, 2012)

Thats sad and a good warning - i am in the process of purchasing too so fingers crossed i dont fall down the same path. A shame to have to be so supicious of people


----------



## yommy (Apr 10, 2012)

As a breeder, seller and occassional buyer, its sad these people exist and get away with dishonesty. It shouldn't have to be buyer beware. 
I rate the feedback system here on APS it can be a great tool for future buyers to do research. 

Also as a seller being able to give references from past buyers is a good thing. 

As for deposit's any animal over $500 i ask for a 10% non-refundable deposit.
I have in the past had people who wanted to pay more to lock in the animals they were after. But 10% is what i set.

1. It locks in the animal your after and 2. It eliminates the "tyre kicker" issue with the non-serious people.

At the end of the day, research and questions are the key to a successful buy and sell situation. Hopefully Morgana you can get a good result and your money back as the hobby doesn't need sellers like that in it.


----------



## Morgana (Apr 10, 2012)

Yommy - I agree...this is a definite downside to buying online, so as much research needs to be done as possible before purchasing OR selling an animal.

Zulu......I am not intending to bag dishonest sellers and imply all buyers are honest. That would be ludicrous. I can only report on what I have experienced myself, and my experience was with a dishonest seller. EVERYBODY should take extra care before agreeing to a transaction of any type, and I hope this thread serves to remind people of this fact.

Morgana


----------



## FAY (Apr 10, 2012)

OK Guys, I can understand your frustration BUT we do not allow negative feedback on this site.
WHY??? 
We do believe that some are very genuine and have most definitely been ripped off and had dodgy dealings.
BUT some can make up stories about people they do not like, just to make them look dodgy and ruin their reputation with no truth in any allegations.
Unless you have experienced someone saying untruths about you JUST because they do not like you, then you can understand our stand on this.


----------



## assadassa (Apr 10, 2012)

morgana ive bought & sold from afew people on this site and all have been good to deal with ,you do get tyre kickers but thats the nature of the beast i suppose,as well as dishonest people,try not to let one bad experience put you off dealing with people,as most people i have deal with have been great,hope you get a good result


----------



## Erebos (Apr 10, 2012)

trader said:


> Sorry to hear what happened to you. Can you tell me if any the 'sellers' were from ads on* The HerpTrader?*
> Thanks, Judy



I got stung from a bloke on here in cairns I had to actualy ring my mate at the afp and get his dads number to deal with him later to find out I got a sick frill neck who died in 8 days and a breeding trio of boyds was a hatchling female and two sub adult males. IMO all wild caught after about a month of dealing with him Bryan said he is on your banned list. 

Ppl stooge other ppl 

I did get a bit of payback. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## kr0nick (Apr 10, 2012)

Erebos said:


> Sorry that happens I had the same problem with a person on here who still regularly uses this forum.
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton


PM please Brenton,
Is this the guy with the Boyd's and Angle headed dragons


----------



## Morgana (Apr 10, 2012)

Fay, I think when it comes down to people losing their hard earned money when they have undertaken a transaction in good faith, there should be some avenue of recourse open to them, even if the outcome is that other people are warned to beware.

Yes I'm sure some kindergarten minds may seek revenge using such a system, but I think protecting people's finances and fostering trust should be the first priority of a community such as this. There must be some system which can be used to do so?

But I guess when the Moderators view people having their money stolen as 'frustrating' rather than immoral, illegal and intolerable, there is probably no point in members banding together to try to stop this rubbish. 

I thank everyone for their interest in this, and I wholeheartedly stand by other folk who have been shafted, whether buyers or sellers.

As 'the powers that be' have no interest in protecting those who have been ripped off and seem more interested in giving the grifters on this forum a fair deal (I do not abide by PC in any form), I for one am outta here. 

Morgana


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 10, 2012)

Morgana, can you pm me the name of the person please?


----------



## Endeavour (Apr 10, 2012)

It never ceases to amaze me, you are on the other side of the world but one thing that remains constant, human nature. There will always be Shister's and Knob Jockeys. All you can do is be constantly vigilant, luckily there are plenty good people left in the world (both in the UK and Australia) so don't loose sight of this fact and get too cynical.

Kindest regards


Endeavour


----------



## mrdose (Apr 10, 2012)

This is crap.. Its such a shame but it happens EVERYWHERE on almost every forum I go on, cars, guitars etc etc Is it just me or do other sellers get messages like this? For example.. ''Hi there, I am very interested in buying your childrens python, call me asap on 04-such and such'' and they havent even made one single post on the website? I just delete it and assume they're scammers.


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 10, 2012)

mrdose said:


> This is crap.. Its such a shame but it happens EVERYWHERE on almost every forum I go on, cars, guitars etc etc Is it just me or do other sellers get messages like this? For example.. ''Hi there, I am very interested in buying your childrens python, call me asap on 04-such and such'' and they havent even made one single post on the website? I just delete it and assume they're scammers.



Hasn't happened to me with animals...but on here it happened with someone wanting my cheepest item for sale, but had no posts...I did just as you said.


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 10, 2012)

vampstorso said:


> Hasn't happened to me with animals...but on here it happened with someone wanting my cheepest item for sale, but had no posts...I did just as you said.



A pair of my holdback geckos went to somebody on this forum who hasn't made a single post (i think)... Couldn't have gone to a better home, she is absolutely in love with them and i am well satisfied that she will look after them with all the care I myself could provide for them. Sometimes it may be worth talking to them and checking them out.

Oh she has been staying in touch with me via txt and updates me with pics on the phone...


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 10, 2012)

No worries red Ink, that makes more sense though...nice animals needing to be purchased from a specific person,


What I was selling was easily attainable elsewhere (e.g eBay) for the same price, which is why I found it suss.


----------



## phantomreptiles (Apr 10, 2012)

I agree with Morgana, there should be some way to name and shame. I also disagree with Fay in saying it's frustrating that it happened. It should not of happened, it's not frustrating, it's theft!!! And to be treated as such.
I will also ask for a pm of the said person to add to my "never go near list", I have three on there so far.

I have been extremely lucky in both buying and selling I hope I never have to face this problem as I would be so angry.

Only had a couple of messages saying please call me re such & such python - delete easy solved
And one tyre kicker who put me out a few times, but after that I won't sell to said person anymore.
All my purchases have gone smoothly and I have made some great contacts

Always check sellers out, I received an email from a random person today asking if I could give any details out re a breeder on here. No probs have dealt with breeder several times and have no hesitation in recommending.

Buyers I also ask several question, I had a python which had a bad start in life, I grilled the buyer, verging on being rude, but they wanted her and happy to answer my questions, they send updates so am very happy where she went. I think you generally get a feel for people...but there is always one that will put one over, am waiting for mine...


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah... I guess you can't be too careful with stuff like that Vamp..


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 10, 2012)

jaredbandt said:


> haha not as bad as paypal. I had a buyer purchase some electronics, drop it and made a claim through paypal and paypal forced me to give them their $2000 back and now I'm left with broken goods.



scumbags everywhere


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Apr 10, 2012)

There's really no point in having a feedback system if you can't warn other people about bad experiences. It's like being given a test to mark, but told you can only give it a 100%...


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Morgana said:


> I have learned really quickly that 'tyrekicker' isn't just a description applicable to buyers who give people the run around. Apparently it can also apply to sellers.
> 
> PLEASE - ANYONE THINKING OF PURCHASING A SNAKE.......BE SURE YOUR SELLER IS HONEST!!!!! DO WHATEVER YOU CAN TO ENSURE THIS. CHECK THEIR FEEDBACK. CHECK THEIR FRIENDS LIST AND MAKE SURE THEY'VE GOT A LONG STANDING GOOD REPUTATION.
> 
> ...



unfortunately world is full of scumbags


----------



## Robo1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Crystal..Discus said:


> There's really no point in having a feedback system if you can't warn other people about bad experiences. It's like being given a test to mark, but told you can only give it a 100%...


When using the feedback system you can give a 'positive', 'neutral' or 'negative' score and leave a short comment for all to see; have a look here.


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Apr 10, 2012)

Robo1 said:


> When using the feedback system you can give a 'positive', 'neutral' or 'negative' score and leave a short comment for all to see; have a look here.



I see what you did there. Thanks


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah, thanks


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 11, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> A pair of my holdback geckos went to somebody on this forum who hasn't made a single post (i think)... Couldn't have gone to a better home, she is absolutely in love with them and i am well satisfied that she will look after them with all the care I myself could provide for them. Sometimes it may be worth talking to them and checking them out.
> 
> Oh she has been staying in touch with me via txt and updates me with pics on the phone...



Yeah I too have had a few people buy of me who have never posted in the forums, they were top customers


----------



## Khagan (Apr 11, 2012)

Morgana said:


> But I guess when the Moderators view people having their money stolen as 'frustrating' rather than immoral, illegal and intolerable, there is probably no point in members banding together to try to stop this rubbish.
> 
> As 'the powers that be' have no interest in protecting those who have been ripped off and seem more interested in giving the grifters on this forum a fair deal (I do not abide by PC in any form), I for one am outta here.



Do not take it out on the mods, they are just following the rules set in place by the site owner. Their hands are tied, as much as i'm sure they'd love for them to be named and shamed, it's not up to them to decide whether it is allowed or not they just have to do their job.

And the site owner has the rules in place, not only for people, but for protection of the site. If the site allowed posts of slander and defamation of character to stay up, they could suffer the consequences of action taken against them for hosting such things. There are whackos out there who WILL pursue legal action over any little thing.


----------



## Batanga (Apr 11, 2012)

Khagan said:


> And the site owner has the rules in place, not only for people, but for protection of the site. If the site allowed posts of slander and defamation of character to stay up, they could suffer the consequences of action taken against them for hosting such things. There are whackos out there who WILL pursue legal action over any little thing.



This isn't completely true, there has to be proof that there was an intent to falsely persecute a person/business without merit. Simply stating negative comments which refer to a transaction do not fall in to this criteria. 
If it were true every negative comment on eBay's feedback system would be prosecutable as well as any negative comments in google reviews and sites like eatability.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 11, 2012)

Morgana said:


> But I guess when the Moderators view people having their money stolen as 'frustrating' rather than immoral, illegal and intolerable, there is probably no point in members banding together to try to stop this rubbish.
> 
> I thank everyone for their interest in this, and I wholeheartedly stand by other folk who have been shafted, whether buyers or sellers.
> 
> ...



Do you think you are the only one who has ripped off and then frustrated that you cannot name and shame?
The rest of us whether we like it or not realise the naming and shaming rule is there for good reason.
I mean how would you like it if you did name this person and then they made another account and made up lies about you?
I guess then you would say the mods would then have to decide which is true and which is fake but guess what, the mods have lives and don't have time to play detective everytime someone is ripped off.
I suggest if you have been ripped off you do what most people do by either learning your lesson and getting over it or taking the offender to court.


----------



## Khagan (Apr 11, 2012)

Batanga said:


> This isn't completely true, there has to be proof that there was an intent to falsely persecute a person/business without merit. Simply stating negative comments which refer to a transaction do not fall in to this criteria.
> If it were true every negative comment on eBay's feedback system would be prosecutable as well as any negative comments in google reviews and sites like eatability.



Yes but i'd say it is a blanket rule to just avoid the hassle of situations. Sure some of them might not qualify for action, but others could if allowed to take place. 

Like i said, there are whackos out there who will cause a lot of drama and try to take action over anything at all if they have a case or not. I mean, look at the one whos name shall not be spoken of, trade marking "Snakeman" and then getting on everyone elses case who refered to themself as a snake man.


----------



## Erebos (Apr 11, 2012)

GeckoJosh said:


> Do you think you are the only one who has ripped off and then frustrated that you cannot name and shame?
> The rest of us whether we like it or not realise the naming and shaming rule is there for good reason.
> I mean how would you like it if you did name this person and then they made another account and made up lies about you?
> I guess then you would say the mods would then have to decide which is true and which is fake but guess what, the mods have lives and don't have time to play detective everytime someone is ripped off.
> I suggest if you have been ripped off you do what most people do by either learning your lesson and getting over it or taking the offender to court.



That's blunt these threads going up not only educate the indervidial but others. ppl actualy do this and others that have gone through it shed light on there exsperiences. It's a clear and precise reminder to be carefully I think the person involved understands the rules hence no name being given I for some reason have a way to pick them strait after I coped one crack pot I hit another lucky I showed a few ppl the pictures of what I was about to pay for and the owner of the snakes said that it's a scam someone actualy ripped his pictures of this sight and tried to sell me someone else's snakes


Cheers Brenton


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 11, 2012)

Erebos said:


> That's blunt these threads going up not only educate the indervidial but others. ppl actualy do this and others that have gone through it shed light on there exsperiences. It's a clear and precise reminder to be carefully I think the person involved understands the rules hence no name being given I for some reason have a way to pick them strait after I coped one crack pot I hit another lucky I showed a few ppl the pictures of what I was about to pay for and the owner of the snakes said that it's a scam someone actualy ripped his pictures of this sight and tried to sell me someone else's snakes
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton




I see no issue about people starting threads sharing what happened to them, but whining that they aren't allowed to name and shame is what I think is a bit silly.
If you read what I quoted you will see that is exactly what she was complaining about.


----------



## Erebos (Apr 11, 2012)

GeckoJosh said:


> I see no issue about people starting threads sharing what happened to them, but whining that they aren't allowed to name and shame is what I think is a bit silly.
> If you read what I quoted you will see that is exactly what she was complaining about.



Do you blame her! I would be going off my rocker as well. I'm not starting a debate about it I see both points. It just sucks. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 11, 2012)

Erebos said:


> Do you blame her! I would be going off my rocker as well. I'm not starting a debate about it I see both points. It just sucks.
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton



I understand her frustration, I have been in the exact boat, but in our society being frustrated isnt a valid reason for breaking rules that are in place for good reason.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 11, 2012)

Guess what..... positive feedback isnt a guarantee either! I have dealt with 4 sellers on here 3 out 4 have been brilliant. One of my sellers had no feedback and he was exceptionally efficient, one of the others had positive feedback and was abysmal selling me a mite infested snake no movement advice and has still yet to reimburse me for mite treatment(she offered) All I can say is let the buyer beware and I am so sorry for your loss of funds and disappointment


----------



## Gibblore (Apr 11, 2012)

I have had a lot of people join the forum to buy my animals, Had no problem. If I take a deposit the buyer is full aware they have a set date to pay the balance by if not payed by this date their deposit is forfit. Had no problems with this. In my opion if you are buying something you haven't seen off someone you have never met and you give them money (even just a deposit). YOUR ARE MAD and all aways run the risk of being burnt! So yes even as a seller I say buyer beware do your reasearch first on people and unless 110% satisifed that they are legit don't do it! I was offered some geckos recently for a good deal but passed as I don't know the guy or anyone on his friends list. So long story short I will not be sending him money in hope of getting geckos as in my opinion is just not worth the risk!


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Apr 11, 2012)

We have had experiences on both sides of these type of stories, but luckily no money lost & have found this to be of an exception rather than the norm.
Once we wanted to buy a paticular snake that was offered for sale & the seller was mucking us around & not very co-operative, this was very easy to solve- we did not buy from them.
Another time a person had paid a deposit to buy a snake from us. They finished up deciding not to buy, maybe due to misunderstanding or miscommunication. No problems, deposit repaid & apologies accepted. I would rather keep our reputation in tack rather than have a few extra dollars. after all we should be here to help each other.

We have never encouraged feedback on our reputation as we never thought it nescecary, but have found that this normally happens privatly & when it does we are happy. Maybe we should encourage this in the future.
If you are unsure of a seller, do your homework & ask questions of others to find out info before you decide. Sometimes it is hard to make a decision to say no when you want something so much, but if unsure it is allways best to be cautious, & i don't know of anyone that will sell & send a reptile & ask for the money later, they would want to be a pretty good freind.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Apr 11, 2012)

Morgana said:


> Fay, I think when it comes down to people losing their hard earned money when they have undertaken a transaction in good faith, there should be some avenue of recourse open to them, even if the outcome is that other people are warned to beware.
> 
> Yes I'm sure some kindergarten minds may seek revenge using such a system, but I think protecting people's finances and fostering trust should be the first priority of a community such as this. There must be some system which can be used to do so?
> 
> ...



As a "reputable"seller on this forum, I suppose I may appear biased, but here it is. To implement a system like that on ebay, that allows folks who've had a bad experience to post negative feedback, requires staff. Giventhat folks on this forum have a moan about having to pay 10 bucks to use the "for sale" section on the most visited reptile forum in Australia, how do you think it would go over if everyone had to pay a fee just to use this forum? Wouldn't go over well at all. I do empathise with you on having been ripped off, even I've had one bad online shopping experience. That was out of hundreds though so I won't be quitting online shopping! For me personally, I have a fairly high marketplace feedback on here. This comes from years of always delivering. I've had to "go without" on many occasions, just to maintain my hard earned positive reputation. I do however rankle a few feathers on this site from time to time, and I wouldn't put it past some of the idiots I've PO'd to put false feedback in just to tarnish my reputation. 1 or 2 fake negative feedbacks could destroy years of hard work and affect someone's livlihood forever. That certainly doesn't sound fair to me.

On the other hand, I think it would be good to have, at the very least, a dispute system like that found on ebay. At the end of the day though, how you'd implement something like that without having to charge every single APS user a fee, I do not know. It would be ridiculous to expect the unpaid mods to do it, that is certain. Something for someone smarter than myself to think about for sure!


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Apr 11, 2012)

There is a market place feedback on this forum. I don't know how many people use it & wether it is good or not.
I guess if someone had a lot of negative feedbacks & not many positive ones you would ask the question. Like Snake Whisperer said it is easy for someone to say bad things but wether it is justified is another story, but at the same time if the feedback was used more regular then i guess if you were a respected seller there should be more goodies than badies.

cheers
Ian


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 11, 2012)

Gibblore said:


> I have had a lot of people join the forum to buy my animals, Had no problem. If I take a deposit the buyer is full aware they have a set date to pay the balance by if not payed by this date their deposit is forfit. Had no problems with this. In my opion if you are buying something you haven't seen off someone you have never met and you give them money (even just a deposit). YOUR ARE MAD and all aways run the risk of being burnt! *So yes even as a seller I say buyer beware do your reasearch first on people and unless 110% satisifed that they are legit don't do it!* I was offered some geckos recently for a good deal but passed as I don't know the guy or anyone on his friends list. So long story short I will not be sending him money in hope of getting geckos as in my opinion is just not worth the risk!




Yep... If they are selling through here, there's a good chance the community as whole will know of them or have had some dealing with them in one form or another.


----------



## FAY (Apr 11, 2012)

CrystalMoon said:


> Guess what..... positive feedback isnt a guarantee either! I have dealt with 4 sellers on here 3 out 4 have been brilliant. One of my sellers had no feedback and he was exceptionally efficient, one of the others had positive feedback and was abysmal selling me a mite infested snake no movement advice and has still yet to reimburse me for mite treatment(she offered) All I can say is let the buyer beware and I am so sorry for your loss of funds and disappointment


I agree.
I regard myself as an honest and decent seller, yet hardly any feedback. I cannot imagine anyone who has bought from me to ever say anything negative.
SO just because there is NO feedback, means diddly squat... LOL


----------



## Red_LaCN (Apr 12, 2012)

Being a new snake owner,once i get my snake,i havent had any bad dealings as yet. I had thought i was decided on a childrens python,then i got a PM from a seller here offering me a woma for sale. I am undecided yet again. I have however bought two enclosures very cheap as the lady upgraded and got her diamond pythons something bigger,and they were very lovely also.
Decisions decisions :cry:


----------



## yommy (Apr 12, 2012)

Red_LaCN said:


> Being a new snake owner,once i get my snake,i havent had any bad dealings as yet. I had thought i was decided on a childrens python,then i got a PM from a seller here offering me a woma for sale. I am undecided yet again. I have however bought two enclosures very cheap as the lady upgraded and got her diamond pythons something bigger,and they were very lovely also.
> Decisions decisions :cry:



defineatly the woma, hands down. easy decision  or 2 cages both? though i'd get the woma 1st


----------



## TheEwok (Apr 12, 2012)

Red_LaCN said:


> Being a new snake owner,once i get my snake,i havent had any bad dealings as yet. I had thought i was decided on a childrens python,then i got a PM from a seller here offering me a woma for sale. I am undecided yet again. I have however bought two enclosures very cheap as the lady upgraded and got her diamond pythons something bigger,and they were very lovely also.
> Decisions decisions :cry:



The woma for sure.


----------

